# Talking Timeshares Episode 3 - How to give away an unwanted Timeshare for free



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2022)

Still tinkering around with speaking slower, and addressing some of the feedback you guys have given me so the next few videos will be a bit of fluff as I also learn how to utilize camtasia!

episode 3 was made because I was awakened at 3am by my 2 year old who wanted some water!  Being unable to go back to sleep, I figured id get in some more practice!


----------

